# Oscar has stopped eating for 3 weeks now



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

One of my oscars has stopped eating. This problem has gone on for about 3 weeks now. When my tiger oscar attempts to eat his pellets, he quickly spits them out and swims away from the food altogether. I've had 2 oscars for about 7 months and have enjoyed watching them grow into adults. The albino oscar is absolutely fine. For some reason, however, the tiger oscar has changed in behaviour. Besides the food issue, he now seems almost timid and very introverted. He prefers to swim back and forth at the back of the aquarium now and has given up his position as the dominant fish of the tank. There are no signs of illness on his body. If he has an illness, the problem is likely an internal one. At this point, he consumes perhaps a large Hikari pellet every two days. In the past, I've fed them rosey-red minnows, goldfish, crickets, and mealworms. I put an end to the goldfish feeding for obvious reasons. About 3 weeks ago, he was eating a bunch of rosey-red minnows and mealworms. My fish have eaten live food and had no problems returning to a pellet diet. Could he be addicted to rosey-red minnows and protesting against pellets? He did eat a few mealworms last week. Besides this, he simply does not eat anything but a pellet every two days. His belly is now flat and I'm getting worried. The water conditions are fine and I tried aquarium salt for a week. Just did a water change today. The albino oscar is as healthy as a fish can be. I just don't understand why my tiger oscar is behaving like this. Also, the tiger oscar is not pale and is showing his red and black pigment well. During feeding time, he is not as enthusiastic as his former self but he does still seem somewhat interested in the pellets until he puts one into his mouth. He just spits it out immediately and swims away from the food. I see no physical signs of injury or illness anywhere on his body or inside his mouth. I'm really not getting this one... What should I do? What is wrong with him?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Never owned and Oscar before however even you said that your fish may be addicted to the rosey reds. Have you logged all your feedings and results as something to look back on? If not perhaps now is a good time to do so and feed some of the live foods he ate before and write down the results of each food type be it fish/worms/pellets. I should give you some idea I hope of if your fish is protesting the food. 

If it's eating rosey reds daily for a week, next week meal worms ok, then the 3rd week it keeps rejecting pellets then you can try narrowing down the two foods.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

When I did feed them rosey-red minnows or mealworms, it was only once a week. Almost everyday, they have pellets and they've never not enjoyed them until my tiger oscar began to behave differently. Can an oscar fish really become this stubborn when it comes to favourite foods? I've never encountered this before. I suspect that he is ill or has a problem with his mouth. But he has no physical signs of illness or injury on him. I'm baffled.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

not entirely sure here, but I had a jardini Arrowana with the exact same problem. but it was on an all pellet diet. one day it decided it no longer wanted to eat. I was informed later one (i was newer to larger fish at this point) that it was probably an internal problem. most likely a parasite or bacterial. The early signs sound like it could've been bloat, but the stomach usually doesn't cave in. 

Personally I would quarentine and try metronidazole, but I'm no expert with Oscars. This is what I would do for my africans. Maybe google oscar illnesses and see if anything fits? then go from there.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It seems that there is a high likelihood, that the fish has picked up a parasitic infection from the live feeders. I would get some Jungle Parasite Clear and do the 3 treatments as directed on the package. It is the most inexpensive treatment out there and seems innocuous in my experience. If the problem is parasitic, the fish should be back on it's food withing a couple of days. In the future, I would stay away from the use of feeders.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

Should I _quarantine _the fish with medication, such as 'Jungle Parasite Clear'? I don't have another tank to quarantine such a large fish. He is an adult now. If I put the medication in the tank, would the healthy albino oscar be negatively affected by the medication? I have 'API FURAN-2 Anti-Bacterial Fish Medication' that I used to treat the rose-red minnows before I used them as feeders. Would this be okay for the oscar or should I get something specific like 'Jungle Parasite Clear'?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The Jungle Parasite Clear is parasite specific. It is also about the cheapest med you can buy. I would treat the tank with both fish. You will know quickly if the problem is parasites as it works very quickly. The Furan is an antibiotic, and will not clear parasites.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

I've used Tetra Parasite Guard for about a week and there is no sign of improvement. I may use a strong anti-biotic medication but this will be my last resort, if necessary. I fed the fish large meal worms and he ate a few. However, it is still painful for him to eat. He looks aloof. I very much doubt that he is protesting against his food. He likely has some sort of physical injury or illness. He has a little redness under his lip or neck. Not ssure if he's always had this or if it is related to his current condition. He is unhealthy but definitely not _circling the drain_, so to speak. I still don't really know what is wrong with him. What should I do? What are my options at this point?


----------

